# NAP quick fletch



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyone ever use these? i saw them at the store yesterday, twister vanes, 6 pack for $15 http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/3 ... x?a=473743

they look cheap but would like to no if they are worthless :biggrin:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

just looked at the cabela's reviews, 4.8/5 ratings, 24 people commented. Sounds like they work pretty well :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fletching and wrapping 6 arrows for $15? Thats a ripoff.

Way cheaper to buy wraps if you wanna wrap em and use loose vanes. I can fletch a couple dozen arrows for $15.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

For vanes Blazer's seem the most popular.There's no need to use wraps unless you like the look or want to add some weight to the rear.


----------

